# what breed is my doggy?



## lovedwarrior (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi,

I am adopting this dog but I am not sure what breed it is and I would like to know.

The rescue center says Husky Mix from Nunavut (Canada) but Husky with what mix do u think it is. I would like to know so I can search and read about breed to treat my puppy well. 



















Any suggestions will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm not good at guessing breeds, but oh my that is one CUTE puppy!


----------



## lovedwarrior (Oct 20, 2009)

ara28 said:


> I'm not good at guessing breeds, but oh my that is one CUTE puppy!


hehe thanks!


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 20, 2009)

Not sure looks a little like a sheperad mix. Either way very cute!


----------



## lovedwarrior (Oct 20, 2009)

oh I would love to have a Sheppard mix. It could make her a good Husky guard dog lol. Husky dogs r not supposed to be good at guarding cause they r very social I read.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

definately a white gsd. not sure if full breed but pretty close!!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

She's not pure bred GSD jcd... look at the shot of her laying down you can see the grizzley colors on her back. Likely shep/husky but STRONG shep influences on that head. What a cutie. White shep is on the short list of our next addition next year.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Yea, she really looks like a white GSD to me too..



















It looks like your girl has a grey stripe down her back though?? So they are probably right when they say she has some husky in her too.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Dog_Shrink said:


> She's not pure bred GSD jcd... look at the shot of her laying down you can see the grizzley colors on her back. Likely shep/husky but STRONG shep influences on that head. What a cutie. White shep is on the short list of our next addition next year.


*not sure if full breed but pretty close!!* i was pretty sure she wasn't full bred especially after i looked at the same thing you did. the tail is to short and your right those colors are husky like.


----------



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

beautiful dog! Love his/her pink little nose


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

White GSD can have a stripe but its usually yellowish/brown....thats a very dark line...I would think there is something else in the mix....Husky would be my best guess....very cute pup!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Yep, White German shepherds aren't always pure white. The stripe is actually pretty common, I think it's cute  As pugmom said it is pretty dark, usually they're dark shades of yellow.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

White GSD X husky? That's such a cute pup! I'd steal him when you're not keeping an eye on him hehe


----------



## bully (Sep 16, 2009)

80% GSD - 20% husky


----------



## lovedwarrior (Oct 20, 2009)

bully said:


> 80% GSD - 20% husky


Thats the best thing I heard for the last 4 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you so much for taking the time. I kept looking at white husky and white German Shepperd pictures side by side in yahoo images and i could not solve the puzzle. 

http://images.google.ca/images?hl=e...hite german shepard&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=vi


http://images.google.ca/images?q=wh...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBcQsAQwAA


----------



## SimplySasha (Oct 23, 2009)

Looks like the Husky is more streamlined and has different shaped ears. The ears on your puppy just scream GSD.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Yup looks mostly GSD to me as well, ears, brown eyes and hsape of head. Hopefully it'll inherit the easy to train and stick to her master side of the GSD.. 

Hard to judge scale but doesn't look like it'll get too big either.

Beautiful dog.

As people have said in other threads, read some training books or go find a class, good luck!


----------



## mandy0627 (Oct 25, 2009)

Can someone please tell me what breed my dog is? In these pictures she is 6 weeks old and 5.5 lbs and she has a solid blue/black tongue...no spots its solid. My vet thought she might be German Shepherd/Terrier Mix or Shepherd/Rottie Mix or Shepherd/Chow Mix. The couple I rescued her from said she was German Shepherd/Golden Retriever Mix but I have doubts because she is so small still for 6 weeks. Thanks for your help.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

mandy0627 said:


> Can someone please tell me what breed my dog is? In these pictures she is 6 weeks old and 5.5 lbs and she has a solid blue/black tongue...no spots its solid. My vet thought she might be German Shepherd/Terrier Mix or Shepherd/Rottie Mix or Shepherd/Chow Mix. The couple I rescued her from said she was German Shepherd/Golden Retriever Mix but I have doubts because she is so small still for 6 weeks. Thanks for your help.
> View attachment 11676
> 
> 
> ...


I think you may want to start an new thread ...you might get more of a response

do the people you got her from own the mother?...what breed/mix is she?
GSD/Chow...GSD/Rottie....and GSD/Golden would all be fairly large dogs...so if you think she is too small to be a GSD/golden mix then the other two are probably to big as well

its very hard to tell as such a young age...I would give it a few months


----------

